# worm parasite on my crawfish



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

howdy everyone.
I have a crawfish that has been in my tank for a few months and I noticed he has a parasite on his back. Its a worm that extends out a few centimeters when the crawfish walks through a current. It doesnt seem to be effecting him. I just wanted to know if anyone ever had it on their crawfish.

heres a vid. Its kinda blurry but you can see the white spot on him. 
Btw ignore the algae on my plants, it was worse before but its alot better now after my tank finished cycling and its slowly going away. 

crawfishwithaparasite.mp4 video by phil_n_fish - Photobucket


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice crayfish!!!!

As far as the worm.. I am guessing its that white thing on his back. How long has it been there? It doesnt look like the worms or hydra you see on the fish (Hydra on the tank sides?)

Yank it off maybe? Because using medications on crayfish.. never had good results.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks. I caught him in the wild for fishing bait but ended up being left over so i took him home as a small little guy and then he molted and grew up. I think it was just a hitch hiker on his back. I dont have the tank anymore cuz i switched to saltwater recently but hes still in a bucket with plants lol I dont want to release him back since hes been in captivity forever. Plus I found a salamander I threw in the tank a long time ago thinking it got eaten by a fish. I turned over a rock and bam there he was still alive. woot woot!


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, you would figure if it was a hitch hiker, if would have shedded it away with his shell. Idk. Interesting.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> Well, you would figure if it was a hitch hiker, if would have shedded it away with his shell. Idk. Interesting.


true lol i didnt think of that. o well it didnt kill him or stress him so its cool beans


----------

